
Google Releases Security Updates for Chrome - based2
https://us-cert.cisa.gov/ncas/current-activity/2020/08/11/google-releases-security-updates-chrome
======
guiambros
Direct link: [https://chromereleases.googleblog.com/2020/08/stable-
channel...](https://chromereleases.googleblog.com/2020/08/stable-channel-
update-for-desktop.html)

